# Best Big Cat Rig I've found: Leaderless Carolina



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

After fishing with braid for years, and tieing a mono leader to a swivel, and running 3 knots... Buying swivels, buying sinker bumpers... Losing tackle from snags, I finally found an awesome alternative. The leaderless Carolina rig.

As you know, a Carolina rig consists of a slip sinker located about 12-20" away from the hook, separated by a leader. The sinker rests on the top of the swivel providing a length of leader that allows your live bait to flutter naturally.

The disadvantage: Tieing 3 knots. Knots are weak points. Plus it takes more time, and more involved. 

The leader-less Carolina uses your main braided line, I run 80lb Sufix, tied with a palomer knot to your hook. Very very strong set up. One knot to tie. Very simple.

To hold the sinker up on the line away from the hook, at the distance you prefer... You simply use a large rubber bobber stop. Then to anchor this stopper in place, tie a knot below it.

Slide sinker on. Slide stopper on. Tie knot. Palomer hook on... Trim end. Done.

FYI 7/0 Eagle Claw King Kahle hooks are ideal for live bait fishing from the bank where setting the hook is important. I prefer these vs circle hooks hands down.


----------



## monsterzero (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds good I'm gonna try your rig this wkend thx for the tip


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Made up that rig for a fella 4 years ago. Also built knotless bobber rig for flathead.

In rivers a sinker slide is a nice addition to the knotless rig since it allows
you to change sinker weight as you move and current changes velocity.










PS
I snell my hooks so my rig has absolutely no knots


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Bari what were you using before just a plan no roll and kahl 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I use a similar rig. I use a slip sinker, then a bead, then a plain old thread bobber stop, followed by my hook of choice. One knot. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

